# Business Bay



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

If anyone lives in Business Bay, what's it like and how close to "everything" is it? E.G shops & the beach! Any info = great thank you!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Dubai Mall is next to Business Bay, so you are covered there. But it is not close to the beach....


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Went to look for an apartment a few weeks back, quite honestly other than the view of Burj Khalifa, i feel like its a very dry area( not a lot of stuff yet). A lot of construction still going on.


----------

